# Trying to drop some weight quickly



## Landshark (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey guys any advice on how I can drop 10-20 lbs in the next 2-3 weeks.  Any orals or injectables that work that quickly. Also anything I can take to recover quickly from a workout. Takes about 2 weeks to get over soreness all the OTC supplements don't work.  About to be 40 and last 10 15 pounds is being stubborn.  Do the starvation or drink cleanse diets work I've never tried one.


----------



## blergs. (Nov 10, 2014)

10-20lb in 2-3 weeks is a bit much, specially since you been losing and this is the last little bit, give yourself a couple months IMO, at least.
I like "carb cycling for fatloss"  but there is also HGH, clen, green tea, white bean, EGCG extract and a few other supps that can help aid it.


----------



## Landshark (Nov 10, 2014)

blergs. said:


> 10-20lb in 2-3 weeks is a bit much, specially since you been losing and this is the last little bit, give yourself a couple months IMO, at least.
> I like "carb cycling for fatloss"  but there is also HGH, clen, green tea, white bean, EGCG extract and a few other supps that can help aid it.



Ive been plateaued for a while. I've tried garcinia cambogia for the last two weeks with no difference. I still have a lot of "easy weight" to lose as I was almost 300 lbs before so I'm nowhere near getting cut up real good. Just trying to reach my goal before the deadline.  I hope to continue the weight loss after but this would be a great boost for my attitude ongoing.  I am a novice when it comes to diets what is carb cycling?  Thanks


----------



## Oldschool (Nov 10, 2014)

Drop your carbs around 30 - 50 a day.
Eat meat, chicken, fish and whole eggs.
Green vegetables for carbs.
Nuts for fats.
No dairy.
No grains.
Squats and deadlifts.
Dont know if you will hit your goal in 2 weeks but you will see some real improvement.
Good luck.


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 10, 2014)

TRENAVAR will fucking rip you up if you can tolerate the anxiety.

Carb cycling always helps.

ECA.

Try some peptides.  I've had great results.  I'm doing fragment 176-191 right now.  I will update my log pretty soon.


----------



## whiteboy84 (Nov 10, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> TRENAVAR will fucking rip you up if you can tolerate the anxiety.
> 
> Carb cycling always helps.
> 
> ...



What is trenavar?


----------



## FrankNegrete (Nov 10, 2014)

meth


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 10, 2014)

Trenavar (Estra-4,9,11-triene-3,17-dione): A true Trenbolone PH'

Take about 100mg a day give or take to get some serious results.

Of course you should be taking test with it or 1-Andro or 4-Andro.

800mg of 1-Andro and 120mgs of Tvar would be killer if you can tolerate it.


----------



## whiteboy84 (Nov 10, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Trenavar (Estra-4,9,11-triene-3,17-dione): A true Trenbolone PH'
> 
> Take about 100mg a day give or take to get some serious results.
> 
> ...



Haven't seen any sponsors with this. Sounds interesting. Pretty liver toxic?


----------



## SFW (Nov 11, 2014)

You said that you experience DOMS for 2 weeks after lifting? Thats insane. Sounds like you train very infrequently, ie sedentary for a month and then decide to bang out 6 sets of 90% max a2g squats. Solution= train more consistently. Or get checked for polio, because 2 weeks isnt normal.

Id say 10 lbs is doable in 2 weeks, crash style. Just be prepared for a fat rebound afterwards. Count calories and eat 1000 below maintenance while training almost everyday. Any anabolic will do, just to hang onto lbm; but tren does have that added lipolytic/diuretic effect, which is helpful. 

eca w/green tea will assist. If you have the cardiac strength of a clydesdale and the stim tolerance of richard pryor circa 1980, then otc propylhexedrine may be a useful tool for your extended fasting. You wont eat on it. Or sleep. You may start hearing colors after a 4 day binge. Tactile hallucinations are likely and you should carry a firearm at all times.


----------



## SheriV (Nov 11, 2014)

2 weeks for doms is either just like sfw said or there is either fibromyalgia or a thyroid issue at play....


----------



## Landshark (Nov 11, 2014)

SFW said:


> You said that you experience DOMS for 2 weeks after lifting? Thats insane. Sounds like you train very infrequently, ie sedentary for a month and then decide to bang out 6 sets of 90% max a2g squats. Solution= train more consistently. Or get checked for polio, because 2 weeks isnt normal.
> 
> Id say 10 lbs is doable in 2 weeks, crash style. Just be prepared for a fat rebound afterwards. Count calories and eat 1000 below maintenance while training almost everyday. Any anabolic will do, just to hang onto lbm; but tren does have that added lipolytic/diuretic effect, which is helpful.
> 
> eca w/green tea will assist. If you have the cardiac strength of a clydesdale and the stim tolerance of richard pryor circa 1980, then otc propylhexedrine may be a useful tool for your extended fasting. You wont eat on it. Or sleep. You may start hearing colors after a 4 day binge. Tactile hallucinations are likely and you should carry a firearm at all times.




Haha I always do carry, I have only been doing cardio since the beginning of the year. I got to be a lazy fat ass after a back injury and had not lifted in almost an entire year. Three questions as I am not familiar with a lot of "gear" lingo or procedures. What are peptides? Will taking tren cause problems if I plan on doing hgh after I reach my weight goal, And should I take anything with tren (what) to protect my liver. After I reach my weight goal I plan on getting serious with my lifting again and will be trying high for the first time so I don't want to hinder that, if I have to I will just diet. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 12, 2014)

I think it is.  When I shit mucous.  My liver is having problems.  It is not labeled as... bad for your liver though.  

It's out there.  It's the same shit that is in EPI/Tren I think.  Just look for the hormone Estra-4,9,11-triene-3,17-dione or trenavar clones.  I actually have a bottle of 50mg pills just sitting.


----------



## Beast666 (Nov 16, 2014)

How much do you weigh? PM me and I will have you lose a MINIMUM of 10lbs in 2-3 weeks easily. 10lbs of FAT. Oh, and before anyone makes any dumbass comments, let's have you post before and after pics, as well as pics of your beginning and ending weight for PROOF. You would be surprised what you're capable of with the proper assistance. Give me 1yr and I can have you ready to step on stage, and I don't even know what you look like yet.


----------



## Landshark (Nov 16, 2014)

Beast666 said:


> How much do you weigh? PM me and I will have you lose a MINIMUM of 10lbs in 2-3 weeks easily. 10lbs of FAT. Oh, and before anyone makes any dumbass comments, let's have you post before and after pics, as well as pics of your beginning and ending weight for PROOF. You would be surprised what you're capable of with the proper assistance. Give me 1yr and I can have you ready to step on stage, and I don't even know what you look like yet.




Hey Beast, sorry I'm still a new member so I can't pm yet. Pm me with some other kind of contact info and I'll get in touch with you. Right now I'm floating around the 265 mark depending on the week. My job takes me on the road a lot so my workout intensity varies week to week but I can usually get at least 4 workouts in. I've been looking for someone that can get me on a good program though.


----------



## Beast666 (Nov 16, 2014)

Landshark said:


> Hey Beast, sorry I'm still a new member so I can't pm yet. Pm me with some other kind of contact info and I'll get in touch with you. Right now I'm floating around the 265 mark depending on the week. My job takes me on the road a lot so my workout intensity varies week to week but I can usually get at least 4 workouts in. I've been looking for someone that can get me on a good program though.



I'm not posting an email addy publicly, but get your post count up to 10 and PM me bro  We can get you where you want to be damn easy with 4 days per week possible at the gym lol


----------



## Greedy (Nov 20, 2014)

Landshark said:


> Hey guys any advice on how I can drop 10-20 lbs in the next 2-3 weeks.  Any orals or injectables that work that quickly. Also anything I can take to recover quickly from a workout. Takes about 2 weeks to get over soreness all the OTC supplements don't work.  About to be 40 and last 10 15 pounds is being stubborn.  Do the starvation or drink cleanse diets work I've never tried one.




Man thats alot of weight quick im guessing you don't really care how much muscle is lost, you can always buy dnp but i would never recommend it besides that, clen/t3/anavar/winny proper clean ass diet or only eat 1-2 meals a day being small lol...


----------



## Beast666 (Nov 21, 2014)

Greedy said:


> Man thats alot of weight quick im guessing you don't really care how much muscle is lost, you can always buy dnp but i would never recommend it besides that, clen/t3/anavar/winny proper clean ass diet or only eat 1-2 meals a day being small lol...





it's really not a lot of weight. healthy fat loss is 3-4lbs per week. 4lbs x 3 weeks = 12lbs. nice avi btw, i love me some blue hearts


----------



## Greedy (Nov 21, 2014)

Ah I guess ya that makes sense was thinking like massive amount of weight being lost o.o and thanks! I havnt came across blue hearts in forever, love em tho haha.


----------

